# Lush longhaired lovely does



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These does have such lush wavy coats! This version of long curly hair is worth keeping around; so pretty! They came off the truck mousies, and I love the wide variety of colors that came in this one litter. And they are so outgoing and cuddly!


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow very pretty i especially like the orange one  I'd breed it to a fawn


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, she's pretty fabulous, eh?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lucky moustress,I particularly like the orange tresses as well.


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, those coats!


----------

